# Έκλεισαν το www.thegreekz.com - Χειροπέδες στους υπεύθυνους της ιστοσελίδας!



## nickel (Feb 4, 2011)

Μεταφέρω την είδηση όπως τη βρήκα και με τον τίτλο που τη βρήκα.
*Έκλεισαν το www.thegreekz.com - Χειροπέδες στους υπεύθυνους της ιστοσελίδας! *

Οι 5 διαχειριστές της ιστοσελίδας www.thegreekz.com, που ανέβαζαν και διαμοίραζαν παράνομα στο διαδίκτυο, ψηφιακό υλικό όπως τραγούδια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια αλλά και ερασιτεχνικά βίντεο με προσωπικές ερωτικές στιγμές ανυποψίαστων πολιτών, εντοπίστηκαν από τους αστυνομικούς του τμήματος Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος της Ασφάλειας Αττικής και Θεσσαλονίκης και κατηγορούνται για παραβίαση δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας μέσω ίντερνετ.

Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν στο Τμήμα Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος Αθηνών προσήλθε εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας προστασίας οπτικοακουστικών έργων «Ε.Π.Ο.Ε.» και υπέβαλε μήνυση, κατά των διαχειριστών της ιστοσελίδας.

Την περασμένη Τετάρτη, πραγματοποίησαν ταυτόχρονα με Εισαγγελικούς λειτουργούς, κατ’ οίκον έρευνες όπου διαπιστώθηκε ότι οι 5 συλληφθέντες συνδέονταν στην ιστοσελίδα www.thegreekz.com  ως διαχειριστές και προέβαιναν στον διαμοιρασμό ψηφιακών αρχείων.
Όπως διαπιστώθηκε η ιστοσελίδα είχε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες μέλη. Σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις, το σύνολο των ιστοσελίδων οι οποίες συνδιαχειρίζοντο από τους κατηγορουμένους, καθημερινά δεχόταν περίπου 15.000.000 επισκέψεις.

Η ιστοσελίδα ήταν ένα από τα δημοφιλέστερα Ελληνικά site παράνομου διαμοιρασμού κινηματογραφικών ταινιών, μουσικών κομματιών, λογισμικού, παιχνιδιών κ.α. με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει μεγάλη οικονομική ζημιά στις εταιρίες αλλά και φοροδιαφυγή.

Κατά τη διάρκεια των ερευνών κατασχέθηκαν συνολικά 25 σκληροί δίσκοι, 5 φορητοί υπολογιστές, πλήθος οπτικών ψηφιακών δίσκων και πλήθος έγγραφων αποδείξεων από χρηματικά ποσά που εισέπρατταν, από διαφημίσεις στις ιστοσελίδες και από συνδρομές μελών, συνολικού ύψους 230.000 ευρώ.
http://www.techit.gr/internet/347-%CE%88%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CF%84%CE%BF-www-thegreekz-com-%CE%A7%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%AD%CE%B4%CE%B5%CF%82-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%82-%CF%85%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%8D%CE%B8%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%AF%CE%B4%CE%B1%CF%82.html​Αυτή είναι επισκεψιμότητα (για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα), αυτή είναι μπίζνα (πρώτοι είμαστε σε δουλειές *χωρίς προστιθέμενη αξία*), αυτά είναι λεφτά. Κάτσε τώρα εσύ να μιλάς για το «οι οποίες συνδιαχειρίζοντο από τους κατηγορουμένους».


----------

